# Ordered a New Cell Phone by a New Provider



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

The provider was recommended as a good, economical company on Google.  Really needed a new provider and phone.  Got the kind of phone I like, the LG Stylo4 (also was discounted), and a lower cost plan.  It also is 25% off the plans for 6 mos.  It's Twigby as the provider.  I'm going to see how this goes but since because of the Stimulus payment I can finally afford a new phone!  The basic phone plan I chose is 15.00 a month plus a few things I chose but it shouldn't be as high as other providers after the 6 mo. discount.  Should be less than 30. per month after 6 mos.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

Got my new phone Friday and then Saturday I charged it fully and got it activated and set it up.  Works good so far and the provider was helpful when I chatted with someone at their site.  Just learning the ins and outs of how to use everything and so far pretty easy to figure out things on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)

I got mine about 2 weeks ago, updated to a smart phone from a flip phone..


----------



## Devi (Jun 1, 2020)

Glad everyone's happy with their phones.

I just wanted to note that Google doesn't actually recommend anything, even though it provides links to website pages when you search for something. As Google cannot possibly manually classify, among the hundreds, thousands or millions of website pages which may answer a given search, which should be first, second, etc. What Google (and other search engines) do is to use a formula (called an "algorithm") to determine what pages would answer that search. And, of course, the algorithm is complex/somewhat known/can be learned about/can be tested/undergoes changes, such that there's a whole industry based on trying to get good listings at Google.

Of course, if you're getting good results at Google, that's excellent.

Anyway, just something to know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

Devi said:


> Glad everyone's happy with their phones.
> 
> I just wanted to note that Google doesn't actually recommend anything, even though it provides links to website pages when you search for something. As Google cannot possibly manually classify, among the hundreds, thousands or millions of website pages which may answer a given search, which should be first, second, etc. What Google (and other search engines) do is to use a formula (called an "algorithm") to determine what pages would answer that search. And, of course, the algorithm is complex/somewhat known/can be learned about/can be tested/undergoes changes, such that there's a whole industry based on trying to get good listings at Google.
> 
> ...


I thought about my word choice "recommending" after I made the post because I realized it was just listed as an economical phone service. 

So you aren't really telling me something that I didn't already know.


----------



## Devi (Jun 1, 2020)

Okay, Ruth, and understood! I just wasn't sure who knew and didn't know that listing of websites at Google are not actually recommendations by Google. Lots of people don't know that.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm with Tello (Sprint) on a prepaid plan.  Since I use the phone only for text and voice my $20 prepaid lasts 6 months or so, but data is available at a high cost per mb.  The charges are 1 cent for each text message sent or receive, voice 1 cent/min.  Recently, I change from a flip phone to an unlocked iphone 5s, good for both GSM and CDMA networks.  I like it since I can use wifi and not data from Tello (Sprint).    I'm on my HP laptop running WIN 7 all day long so I rarely use the phone for the internet.  If I do, I would use my GPS to locate a McD.  I prefer using my Amazon fire HD8 when I am on the road because it has a bigger screen and I don't have to deal with apps on the iphone 5s.


----------



## mlh (Jul 9, 2020)

wasserball said:


> I'm with Tello (Sprint) on a prepaid plan.  Since I use the phone only for text and voice my $20 prepaid lasts 6 months or so, but data is available at a high cost per mb.  The charges are 1 cent for each text message sent or receive, voice 1 cent/min.  Recently, I change from a flip phone to an unlocked iphone 5s, good for both GSM and CDMA networks.  I like it since I can use wifi and not data from Tello (Sprint).    I'm on my HP laptop running WIN 7 all day long so I rarely use the phone for the internet.  If I do, I would use my GPS to locate a McD.  I prefer using my Amazon fire HD8 when I am on the road because it has a bigger screen and I don't have to deal with apps on the iphone 5s.



oh my. sprint around here is the worst of the worst. good luck to you.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 9, 2020)

I probably agree, but Tello (uses sprint towers) has good flexible phone options.  I only use them for text and voice.  Check Tello's reviews before knocking them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2020)

wasserball said:


> I probably agree, but Tello (uses sprint towers) has good flexible phone options.  I only use them for text and voice.  Check Tello's reviews before knocking them.


I got a good option with Twigby-unlimited calling and texts for 15.00 per month for 6 mos. and then it goes up to 20.00 per month.  I don't like fooling around with the prepaid minutes and like to have an unlimited calling and text choice.  I'm happy with this.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 9, 2020)

I rarely use the phone, only when I text family members or when I volunteer to take HS senior photos, for free.  Your bill is $20/mo.  My bill is $20/yr.  I love not having a bill each month.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2020)

wasserball said:


> I rarely use the phone, only when I text family members or when I volunteer to take HS senior photos, for free.  Your bill is $20/mo.  My bill is $20/yr.  I love not having a bill each month.


I use mine often....  And I'm not so frugal to pay 20. a year.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 9, 2020)

It's not frugal at all.  If someone pays $30/mo does that make you frugal? If your provider offers you $75/mo for unlimited data would you go for it?  Would you consider yourself frugal if you don't take the offer?  Why are you contesting what I think is best for me?


----------



## wasserball (Jul 9, 2020)

mlh said:


> oh my. sprint around here is the worst of the worst. good luck to you.


I have a feeling that is an insulting remark, that I made a big mistake, for 2 years now.   I also wish you good luck that you will never have a problem with your plan.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I got mine about 2 weeks ago, updated to a smart phone from a flip phone..


I'd like the smartphones better.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 10, 2020)

Very happy with Consumer Cellular!!  2 Flip  and one Smart Phone...$66 a month...


----------



## wasserball (Jul 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'd like the smartphones better.


so do I, but you made a bad choice.  $20/month?  There are better plans out there.  Would you like to share your other excessive purchases too?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Very happy with Consumer Cellular!!  2 Flip  and one Smart Phone...$66 a month...


I'm glad!  That's all that matters is your happy with it.


----------

